# power system free hub or cranks?



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Sorry is this has been covered before. Which system does coaching prefer, the powertap free hub or the cranks? I noticed a lot of cranks in the TDF this year.

Also, Has anyone used either with the new Garmin? I'm very used to the Garmin 305 and the data it provides--I like it a lot (except no pwer info)


----------



## mrfizzy (Aug 11, 2002)

I have clients who use a Powertap and I have some that use SRM and I have one that uses powertap in conjunction with a garmin. I dont analyze the garmin info, but the power info gets DLs into powerpeaks WKO. Its your preference is what I am trying to say.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

SwiftSolo said:


> Sorry is this has been covered before. Which system does coaching prefer, the powertap free hub or the cranks? I noticed a lot of cranks in the TDF this year.
> 
> Also, Has anyone used either with the new Garmin? I'm very used to the Garmin 305 and the data it provides--I like it a lot (except no pwer info)


As long as the power meter is accurate and suitable for the intended purpose, I don't particularly mind which.

I coach clients with PT, SRM, polar & ergomo power meters.


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

I have been using the Polar Wind system. It's a bit ungainly visually, but it's relatively inexpensive, especially if you are running more than one bike/wheelset, and it works. It's not as sensitive as the Powertap, which I also have, but it provides information just as accurate, I think, over time. It also gives altitude information (which is very useful for analyzing particular sections of a course), and is more flexible in the onboard displays.


----------

